# Gourami problem



## 2554 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi there,

I really have no idea what happen to my Gouramies. I have now several 
female gouramies who died on me. After a couple of month they get mainly on there right side a big belly and then die. They eat almost until the last day, show no signs of illness or dropsy, except the big belly and a higher breathing rate. All my male gouramies are o.k.
It happened to the honey and the neon blue dwarf gouramies. The water conditions are all perfect. Temperature perfect. I am really out of ideas. I tried changing the food, gave it more variety – no effect. Tried to give them all kind of medication – no effect. They felt well before – paired, built a bubble nest. Any ideas?

Thanks Sabine


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have always had bad luck with males harassing the females, even in ratios of 3:1. Are you sure they are not being harassed to death or injured by the males?


----------

